
Use ownCloud provided Packages, then VM, then Zip, no distro packages - LukasReschke
http://blog.jospoortvliet.com/2016/01/virtual-machine-zip-files-and.html
======
tokenizerrr
That is an exceptionally bad title. I though it wanted me to install an
owncloud provided zip package or something.

